# Need Electrician



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I need an electrician to ru a 30 amp outlet to a 5th wheel hook up.There are 2 sources of power nearby. 850 515 1118,565-0920 Thanks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you ever get an Electrician? If not, PM me the details of the joband I can probably help. How far of a run are we talking about? Underground?


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

My brother found someone. I may be intrested in the Generator Hookup on my home.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (5/31/2008)*My brother found someone. I may be intrested in the Generator Hookup on my home.


Just give me a call. 529-9349. I'll be glad to come by and take a look for an install.


----------

